# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Открытие рекламных окон (yxo.warmportrait.com) и вставка блока в результаты поиска

## mudrec83

При поиске в результаты за 1-2 сек добавляется блок с ссылками начинающимся на traching.tfxiq.net/in.php ...
При клике на результатах поиска (нормальных ссылок) открывается всплывающее окно с адресом yxo.warmportrait.com/... и дальнейшим переходам еще по нескольким ссылкам.
Просканировал прогой Farbar Recovery Scan Tool    Вот результаты скана

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

